# Sistema - Anzahl von Sicherheitsfunktionen?



## Ardey (7 September 2021)

Guten Morgen,

habe eine kleine Frage zu Sistema - vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen.

Ich weiß das jede Sicherheitsfunktion in Sistema eine eigene Berechnung benötigt, ist das den immer notwendig?

Als Beispiel: Meine SF: Not-Halt, sind 3 Taster, ein Auswertegerät und ein Ausgang. Reicht das bei dieser Funktion aus nur eine Sicherheitsfunktionen zu bestimmen?
Da die Taster in Reihe sind wird ja jedesmal das selbe Ergebnis rauskommen oder nicht?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Andre1977 (7 September 2021)

Guten Morgen Ardey,

nach meinen kenntnissen muss eine Sistema berechnung immer gemacht werden.
Diese muss aber nicht dem Kunden vorgelegt werden.

Bei der Sistema Berechnung bin ich mir auch unsicher in manchen Punkten, da auch jetzt die nue Bezeichnung SIL mit im Spiel ist.
Ich denke die 3 Taster würde ich mit aufführen. weil da geht ja hervor welchen PL die Not-Halt Taster haben.
(ob 1 oder 2 Kanal abgefragt wird)


----------



## Ardey (7 September 2021)

Danke für die Antwort,

aufführen werde ich die 3 Taster aufjedenfall, die Frage ist nur ob jeder einzelne Taster eine eigene Sicherheitsfunktion wert ist? Bei gleichem Auswertegerät und Ausgang.


----------



## Andre1977 (7 September 2021)

Da bin ich mir jetzt auch unsicher


----------



## roboticBeet (7 September 2021)

In meinen Augen nein - also es gibt nur eine Sicherheitsfunktion. Deine Sicherheitsfunktion ist ja nur einmal "Not-Halt" mit der Sensorik von drei in Reihe geschalteten Not-Halt Tastern. Würde man sowas auftrennen, könnten dir an anderer Stelle möglicherweise CCF-Effekte oder ähnliches die Berechnung unterlaufen.


----------



## MasterOhh (7 September 2021)

OHA!
3 Taster in *Reihe* sind keine 3 Sicherheitsfunktionen sondern EINE Struktur. Also solltest du in deine Sicherheitsfunktion 3 mal den Taster als Block einfügen. Hintergrund ist, dass bei Geräten in Reihenschaltung die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Fehler maskiert werden immer größer wird. Das kann so weit gehen, dass du deinen PLr nicht mehr erreichst.
Schau dir den PFHd der SF in Sistema an. Mit jedem Taster den du in Reihe einfügst wird der Wert größer!


----------



## Aventinus (8 September 2021)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> OHA!
> 3 Taster in *Reihe* sind keine 3 Sicherheitsfunktionen sondern EINE Struktur. Also solltest du in deine Sicherheitsfunktion 3 mal den Taster als Block einfügen. Hintergrund ist, dass bei Geräten in Reihenschaltung die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Fehler maskiert werden immer größer wird. Das kann so weit gehen, dass du deinen PLr nicht mehr erreichst.
> Schau dir den PFHd der SF in Sistema an. Mit jedem Taster den du in Reihe einfügst wird der Wert größer!


Das sehe ich genau so. 
Wenn du die drei Not-Halt-Taster an drei Eingängen eine F-SPS hättest, wäre das imho anders so sehen. Da würde eine Berechnung für die drei - dann ja separaten SiFus - reichen.


----------



## s_kraut (8 September 2021)

Andre1977 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Ardey,
> 
> nach meinen kenntnissen muss eine Sistema berechnung immer gemacht werden.
> Diese muss aber nicht dem Kunden vorgelegt werden.
> ...


SIL ist keine neue Bezeichnung sondern eine quantitative Zuverlässigkeitsangabe (ähnlich wie der PL nur aus Sicht einer IEC Normenreihe).
Das kann man hin- und her-rechnen.


----------



## s_kraut (8 September 2021)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> OHA!
> 3 Taster in *Reihe* sind keine 3 Sicherheitsfunktionen sondern EINE Struktur. Also solltest du in deine Sicherheitsfunktion 3 mal den Taster als Block einfügen. Hintergrund ist, dass bei Geräten in Reihenschaltung die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Fehler maskiert werden immer größer wird. Das kann so weit gehen, dass du deinen PLr nicht mehr erreichst.
> Schau dir den PFHd der SF in Sistema an. Mit jedem Taster den du in Reihe einfügst wird der Wert größer!


Prinzipiell hast du Recht, nach DIN EN 13850 (Not-Halt-Norm) muss jedoch beim Not-Halt eine Fehlermaskierung nicht in Betracht gezogen werden. Es ist unwahrscheinlich bzw. selten dass gleichzeitig von verschiedenen Meldestellen Not-Halt-Befehle kommen.
Anders ist es z.B. bei Schutztüren, wo bei Wartungsarbeiten oder Fehlersuche durchaus mehrere Türen geöffnet sein können.


----------



## Elektriko (8 September 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Prinzipiell hast du Recht, nach DIN EN 13850 (Not-Halt-Norm) muss jedoch beim Not-Halt eine Fehlermaskierung nicht in Betracht gezogen werden.


Hallo, wo hast du es gelesen?


----------



## MasterOhh (8 September 2021)

Das Not-Halt Taster aus der Maskierungsproblematik ausgeklammert werden (weil unwahrscheinlich das mehrere Taster gleichzeitig gedrückt werden) kenne ich auch nur aus den Interpretationspapieren diverser Hersteller von Sicherheitstechnik. In den Normen selber habe ich dazu konkret nichts gefunden. (oder habe es übersehen)
Aber es scheint (im deutschen Raum) der allgemeine Konsens zu sein.

Selbst wenn man die Maskierung nicht betrachtet, muss man immer noch bei der Reihenschaltung von SRP/CS darauf achten, dass durch die Anzahl und Kombination nicht der Gesamt-PL der Sicherheitsfunktion mindert wird. -> Kapitel 6.3 in der DIN EN ISO 13489-1


----------



## s_kraut (8 September 2021)

Ihr habt Recht, es steht nicht explizit in der 13850, hab dreimal nachgelesen. Die Worte Maskierung, versteckt, gleichzeitig,...kommen nicht vor.

Steht nur drin dass min. SIL1 oder PLc gefordert ist, was wiederum einen niedrigen DC zulässt, was wiederum eine mögliche Maskierung zulässt. 

Interessant, wenn es um Auswertegerätesparen geht. Bei Safe-SPS würde ich nach meinem Geschmack trotzdem alle Not-Halt-Taster an jeweils eigene Eingänge anschließen wegen der Zuordenbarkeit.


----------



## Elektriko (8 September 2021)

Welche "Maskierung" müssen nicht betrachtet werden? Und wo steht etwas darüber? 
Schönen Abend noch


----------



## s_kraut (8 September 2021)

Kannst mal in die 14119 reingucken, Anhang K.
Bin grad zwischen Pool und Restaurant - vllt. schreib ich nachher noch was!
Gruß


----------



## Elektriko (8 September 2021)

Ok, jetzt bin ich unterwegs, ich kann die Norm erst nächste Woche anschauen
Gruß


----------



## Rofang (9 September 2021)

Schau dir mal den IFA Report 2/2017 "Funktionale Sicherheit von Maschinensteuerungen - Anwendung der DIN EN ISO 13849" an.
Dort sind auf Seite 33 und 34 schöne Beispiele wie man sowas betrachten kann.
Dann noch auf Seite 196 sich das konkrete Beispiel 8.2.29 anschauen.
Ich sehe diese Sicherheitsfunktion als "Typical" an und erschlage damit alle 3 Not-Halte, es ändert sich ja nix außer dem BMK.
Sollte man eben nur Vernünftig in den Bemerkungen eintragen.

Gruß Rofang


----------



## Elektriko (13 September 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Kannst mal in die 14119 reingucken, Anhang K.
> Bin grad zwischen Pool und Restaurant - vllt. schreib ich nachher noch was!
> Gruß


in dieser Norm gibt es kein Anhank K


----------



## Elektriko (13 September 2021)

Rofang schrieb:


> Schau dir mal den IFA Report 2/2017 "Funktionale Sicherheit von Maschinensteuerungen - Anwendung der DIN EN ISO 13849" an.
> Dort sind auf Seite 33 und 34 schöne Beispiele wie man sowas betrachten kann.
> Dann noch auf Seite 196 sich das konkrete Beispiel 8.2.29 anschauen.
> Ich sehe diese Sicherheitsfunktion als "Typical" an und erschlage damit alle 3 Not-Halte, es ändert sich ja nix außer dem BMK.
> ...


Hallo, ich habe es schon gelesen, danke.
Ich bin aber nicht einverstanden. In der Nachricht Nr. 6 MasterOhh hat es gut erklärt
Gruß


----------



## s_kraut (13 September 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> in dieser Norm gibt es kein Anhank K


Guck nächstes Jahr nochmal rein.


----------



## Elektriko (13 September 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Guck nächstes Jahr nochmal rein.


Nächstes Mal bitte zitiert, dass du nicht über die aktuellen Normen schreibst, um Zeit zu sparen. Ich habe den neuen Entwurf nicht.


----------



## Rofang (13 September 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe es schon gelesen, danke.
> Ich bin aber nicht einverstanden. In der Nachricht Nr. 6 MasterOhh hat es gut erklärt
> Gruß


Natürlich kann man das so machen, nur wird es dann irgendwann eng mit den Werten.

Auch wird im IFA-Report eben genau darauf eingegangen, dass davon ausgegangen wird das nur ein NH betätigt wird.
Stichwort lokale Sichtweise.

Muss aber jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## s_kraut (13 September 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Nächstes Mal bitte zitiert, dass du nicht über die aktuellen Normen schreibst, um Zeit zu sparen. Ich habe den neuen Entwurf nicht.


Okay mach ich.

Frag mal dein Chef ob ihr im VDMA seid. Wenn ja dann kannst du da diverse Newsletter holen und kriegst die aktuellen Entwürfe - mit der Möglichkeit zu kommentieren.


----------



## s_kraut (13 September 2021)

Rofang schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man das so machen, nur wird es dann irgendwann eng mit den Werten.


Ja und es hinkt. Es suggeriert implizit, dass man Not-Halt-Befehlseinrichtungen einsparen sollte, damit die Sicherheitskette als solche zuverlässiger wird. Das passiert wenn man irgendwelchen Formeln hinterher läuft und dabei vergisst, um was es geht..


----------



## Rofang (27 September 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Ja und es hinkt. Es suggeriert implizit, dass man Not-Halt-Befehlseinrichtungen einsparen sollte, damit die Sicherheitskette als solche zuverlässiger wird. Das passiert wenn man irgendwelchen Formeln hinterher läuft und dabei vergisst, um was es geht..


Eben weil man nicht der Formel hinterher laufen soll, wird das nach meinem Verständnis so gehandhabt. 
Sonst kommen die Leute tatsächlich auf die Idee an dem Not-Halt zu sparen, weil die Werte in der Berechnung aus dem Ruder laufen.


----------

